# white trash christmas



## richard_tricky (Jul 24, 2002)

ok so its a bit outa date and it takes about 10mins 0n a 56k for those who have them but its fun!!!

http://www.toonedin.com/movies/WhiteTrashXmas.html


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:-[ sorry, Richard, it's yesterday's snow on this forum :-/


----------

